

No, Auto-GCAS could not have prevented the Germanwings crash - java-man
http://theaviationist.com/2015/04/06/a-gcas-could-not-prevent-germanwings-crash/

======
java-man
Quote:

"The A-GCAS as it is now, must be activated by the pilot: once activated it
can’t be overridden (the computer will recover the plane taking over command
of the plane), but a pilot who wants to commit suicide has the option to
disarm it."

